# Gaco Roofing Sealers: Any Good?



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 4, 2007)

Looking to seal my flat hot mop roof that I believe is a torch down (or rubber??) that has a white sealer over it that is mostly pealed off due to age. Roof is leaking in spots but no obvious cracks or anything in black smooth material (torch down?) under white sealer that is mostly pealed off. The roof is very smooth but it's unclear to me if it's rubber or torch down (how could I tell the difference??).

I found at my local hardware store a roofing sealer by Gaco (see http://www.gacoretail.com/gacoroof.html) that has a lifetime limited warranty and claims it even holds up under pooling water.

Does anyone have experience with this product?

Just found another product named Liquid EPDM Rubber, anyone have experience with this? http://www.epdmcoatings.com/?OVRAW=...standard&OVADID=3452414022&OVKWID=31213446522


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

I keep hearing "too good to be true"


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 4, 2007)

too good to be true about the Gaco product and/or the Liquid EPDM product?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Read through the exclusions to the warranty and see what the limitations of the limited warranty actually cover.

Typically, it will offer additional product for any product failure, but no compensation for additional labor or damage to the structure or contents contained within the structure.

It really does not cover that mush after all.

Liquid Rubber is just a brand name for an elastomeric coating.

Ed


----------

